# "D R"

## rx4cd

**
*"D R"*
   HAMLOG.RU  00.00 ()  23.59 () 7  2016     ,   .    ,        ,     *"D R"*.     .
          (!) 3 QSO  ,    - *DR*,  ,       ,    .
          .
            hamlog.ru.      . 
       (),  .   2130 .  - 300 .     - 150  .       ra4csp@mail.ru.          .
        hamlog.ru    ,      ra4csp@mail.ru

**
*"120  "*
     - 7  - 4-      *DR*    "120  ".   370 . 
ra4ceo@mail.ru.          639002569004412612    412163 / 135 .         (RA4CEO).       .

----------


## igor 2015

! , , CW, SSB ?   .

----------


## rx4cd

3       : UE7DR, R121DR, R1895DR, R2016DR.        ,      DR.  -     ,      DR,     HAMLOG.ru.     RA4DR.     .     - http://forum.qrz.ru/19-diplomy/44772...ml#post1240221.   5   .

----------

